
Show HN: Anonymous chat for the workplace - specret
Hi everyone,I recently launched specret, an anonymous chat app for groups (web only atm). Previously, I was working on a startup in the education sector which didn&#x27;t get traction, but it had an anonymous chat feature which was popular. Specret builds on that idea to provide an online space for groups and teams to discuss things anonymously.<p>An email address is required to sign up, but all public activity takes place under a randomly generated username. I would appreciate any feedback: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.specret.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.specret.com</a>
======
theprotocol
This is a pretty intriguing idea. I'd love to find out if this kind of thing
could remain constructive for long without devolving into toxic workplace
scheming and gossip.

~~~
specret
Thanks. The signal to noise ratio in our test groups is quite high. Initially,
people joined a group using a unique URL shared by the group creator. Whilst
that was completely anonymous, it would allow bad actors to keep registering
new throw-away accounts as long as the URL remained the same.

I've since switched to one-time email invitations. The only way to join a
group is to be invited by email, and each invitation can only be used to
create one account.

Group creators can ban or suspend users who don't play by the rules, so
ultimately, it's up to them just how toxic or gossipy a group becomes.

~~~
theprotocol
I see. It'd be interesting to see what kinds of behavior the anonymity would
bring out in the long run even with the restrictions.

On a different note, have you given consideration to side-channel leaks? It
seems possible to me that over time, one might notice trends and correlate a
certain behavior with the presence of someone specific in the group, who is
known to be in the group without their username being known.

Do you expect the usage model to involve "volatile" groups, as in, you create
a group for every project or side project, or are groups long term?

Either way, pretty intriguing project, particularly as a social experiment.
Best of luck.

------
evancaine
catchy name, and well done on getting .com, but if you search for "specret" in
google, it autocorrects to "spectre" and shows results for the Bond movie.

~~~
specret
The site has not been indexed by Google yet. I think it will stop auto-
correcting once it has

